# Mount memory disk hangs



## laufdi (Mar 26, 2015)

I do what is described at https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/disks-virtual.html

```
# mdconfig -a -t swap -s 50m -u 33
# newfs -U md33
/dev/md33: 50.0MB (102400 sectors) block size 32768, fragment size 4096
using 4 cylinder groups of 12.53MB, 401 blks, 1664 inodes.
with soft updates
super-block backups (for fsck_ffs -b #) at:
192, 25856, 51520, 77184
# mount /dev/md33 /mnt
```
and this never returns.
It works with -o ro, but that's not what I want.

FreeBSD 10.1-STABLE #26 r279892


----------



## laufdi (Mar 26, 2015)

I updated to 10.1-STABLE #28 r280664  and now it works, whatever the reason.


----------

